
The Culture of Childhood: We’ve Almost Destroyed It - Osiris30
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/freedom-learn/201610/the-culture-childhood-we-ve-almost-destroyed-it
======
afarrell
> Children are biologically designed to grow up in a culture of childhood.

By whom? I see nothing in the bible about it. I've not read the Quran or many
other religious texts, so maybe thats what the author refers to?

